# Colorado beasts....



## YELLOWCAT01

so me and my buddy have been doing real good on the colorado rod and reeling for cats.. so good that the bay rods and shimanos are no longer keeping up against these beasts.. we had 6 break offs yesterdays and 3 wrap ups due to not having enough backbone to pull there arse up and quick enough ... so my question is what is a resonable setup for river catfishing for fish 6lbs and up... were thinking pawnshops for some abu's or penn's rigged with some braid followed by a heavy mono leader or steel... rods though im not sure... any input appreciated...


----------



## Dtrojcak

Where do you launch?
I've been thinking of launching at the Altair boat ramp, but I've always wondered if there are any shallow gravel bars like on the Guadalupe.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

I'd use an Abu ambassador widespool 5500 with a medium heavy action rod and 20lb test. Works for me


----------



## cva34

209 penn/6500 7000 abu/309 penn (almost too big to cast)/ and a few (Ugly Stick Rods)and if that fails Harbor Freight has electric winch for 149.00


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Dtrojcak- I LAUNCH AT ALTAIR.. BLACK RAM WITH "SHUT UP N REEL" ON BACKLITE GLASS... IF YOU EVER SEE IT HOLLA AT ME AND I CAN SHOW YOU AROUND UP RIVER UNTIL ABOUT 5 MILES TURNS TO BAD GRAVEL BUT RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO EXPLORE WITH THE RISE...

SwineAssassiN- 20 LB MONO?? AND WHAT KIND OF LEADER SET-UP DO YOU USE>??

cva34- I WAS DEFINATELY THINKING ABOUT SOME UGLY STICKS.. CANT BEAT THE PRICE TAG.. AND THAT WINCH MAY BE AN OPTION WITH THE WAY THAT CURRENT IS RUNNING... A LITTLE 4LB CHANNEL WILL BURN MY LITTLE CURADO UP, IF I KEEP USING IT ON THESE HARD FIGHTING FISH....


----------



## Beaux

Peen has some decent combos for under $130. I use them in saltwater all the time and have no trouble dragging in sharks and other large fish.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_11420_-1?ICID=CRT:200010969

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pen...ater-conventional-combo/pid-686253?N=78002903


----------



## SwineAssassiN

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> Dtrojcak- I LAUNCH AT ALTAIR.. BLACK RAM WITH "SHUT UP N REEL" ON BACKLITE GLASS... IF YOU EVER SEE IT HOLLA AT ME AND I CAN SHOW YOU AROUND UP RIVER UNTIL ABOUT 5 MILES TURNS TO BAD GRAVEL BUT RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO EXPLORE WITH THE RISE...
> 
> SwineAssassiN- 20 LB MONO?? AND WHAT KIND OF LEADER SET-UP DO YOU USE>??
> 
> cva34- I WAS DEFINATELY THINKING ABOUT SOME UGLY STICKS.. CANT BEAT THE PRICE TAG.. AND THAT WINCH MAY BE AN OPTION WITH THE WAY THAT CURRENT IS RUNNING... A LITTLE 4LB CHANNEL WILL BURN MY LITTLE CURADO UP, IF I KEEP USING IT ON THESE HARD FIGHTING FISH....


Yep, 20lbs. U could go heavier but with an 60-80lb leader you can catch some huge fish. I've landed fish over 100lbs on that set up. It's all about having your drag set right


----------



## Dtrojcak

YELLOWCAT01 said:


> Dtrojcak- I LAUNCH AT ALTAIR.. BLACK RAM WITH "SHUT UP N REEL" ON BACKLITE GLASS... IF YOU EVER SEE IT HOLLA AT ME AND I CAN SHOW YOU AROUND UP RIVER UNTIL ABOUT 5 MILES TURNS TO BAD GRAVEL BUT RIGHT NOW IS THE TIME TO EXPLORE WITH THE RISE...


Definitely will holla at you if I see you there.
I work Wed-Sat, so most of my fishing trips are on Mondays. 
Definitely a lot more peaceful when most others are at work, lol.

So you're saying that under normal flow levels, you can go 5 miles upstream before encountering a shallow gravel bar?
If so, that's awesome. We had a deer lease on the Guadalupe that had about 3 miles of river frontage. In that stretch, there were about 5-6 gravel bars that required us to get out of the boat and pull/push when going back upstream.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Beaux- I DID NOT REALIZE THAT A PENN COMBO COULD BE SO CHEAP..MAY LOOK INTO A COUPLE OF THEM.. ON LUNCH I DID FIND AN OLD AMBASSADEUR 5000 THAT IS A LITTLE SMALL BUT BEAT UP ENOUGH TO TAKE THE PLACE OF MY SHIMANOS.. 

SwineAssassiN- WHERE DO YOU NORMALLY RUN THE RIVER? AND WHICH ONE?? 

Dtrojcak- CORRECT GIVE OR TAKE A MILE.. DOWN RIVER I USE TO RUN BUT ITS ONLY GOOD FOR ABOUT 2-3 MILES THEN ALOT OF SHALLOW SAND BARS... LAST WEEKEND WE WERE GONNA MAKE THE RUN UP TO COLUMBUS BUT WE WERE CATCHING FISH ALL OVER, SO WE DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT UP THERE.. ONLY BEEN UP THAT FAR TWICE AND FIRST TIME RAN OUT OF GAS AND HAD TO FLOAT BACK DOWN TO ALTAIR WEN IT WAS LOW.... BADDDD DAYYY...GONE SINCE 1:00 P.M AND DIDNT TOUCH THE BOAT RAMP TILL 8:30...SUCKKEDDDDD!!! SINCE THEN DOUBLED GAS TANK.. LOL


----------



## trophybuck1220

*Altair*

How high is the river up right now? I thought about going out Thursday or Friday but don't wanna waste my time if it's too bad.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

trophybuck1220-SUNDAY IT WAS UP WHERE YOU COULD EASILY CLIMB TO TOP OF CLAY BANKS DOWN TOWARD COLUMBUS AND THE PASTURES UP RIVER ARE UNDERWATER ASWELL.... FIND YOU A NICE EDDY OR A BREAK IN CURRENT AND YOU'LL FIND SOME FISH


----------



## ak

altair to Columbus is not a bad run. http://hydromet.lcra.org/full.aspx best link for the Colorado I don't really care for the river much if its above 6-7k cfs on flow.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Ak- what do you run???


----------



## bearwhiz

I use an Ambassador 5500 & 6500 on Med/Hvy action Ugly Sticks with 20 lbs line and 60 Lb leader. The Ambassadors are tough.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Bearwhiz- thats what im currently looking for.. Used, pawn shops, garage sales e.t.c..


----------



## EBHunter

Yellowcat, what are you using for bait?


----------



## KILT610

5500C...any good medium heavy 7' rod... and 20-25 lb. mono....


----------



## seber

6500 for the line alarm and glass or s-glass for toughness. Sensitivity is not a big deal with cats.


----------



## ak

That's a little clip of my boat in altair when It was real low its an inboard jet so I don't worry much about logs and rocks. I don't do much pole fishing mostly setting lines.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

EBHunter- MAINLY LIVER OR WORMS
KILT610- I WENT WITH A FEW AMBASSADEUR 5500 S...
seber- YES SIR.
ak- SWEET SETUP UP FOR ALTAIR.. THE SKI WILLL DO THAT BUT NOT THE OUTBOARD...LOL


----------



## ak

for sure but now with 50k flow coming down the river you need a barge to run it.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Ak- you dont know some millers??? In altair by chance???


----------



## ak

no sure don't.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

I know some brothers by the last name millers...i will normally let them know a day before and will get a river run crew of 4-5 boats on a bar during the summer... Ill keep a look out for that inboard jet this summer....


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian

SwineAssassiN said:


> I've landed fish over 100lbs on that set up. It's all about having your drag set right


Fish over 100 lbs huh? Have to see that to believe it!


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> Fish over 100 lbs huh? Have to see that to believe it!


Yes, saltwater fish. Couple of bull sharks. Biggest cat was 55

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> Fish over 100 lbs huh? Have to see that to believe it!


Oh and I caught a gator hat that was 115 below the livingston dam on 20lb test

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EBHunter

With the river running 60,000 cfs and 39 feet, it may be a "few days" before I get on the water. I actually do more bass fishing on the river than catfishing. The river hasn't been right for bass fishing in a long time.

It will be interesting to see what changes will happen on the river and to the islands. I'm sure all the sand bars will be moved around.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

SwineAssassiN- SHOW HIM THE PIC OF THAT CATFISH AGAIN LOL.... BRING IT BACKKKKK... 

EBHunter- IM HOPING THIS RISE WILL MOVE SOME MORE BASS IN THAT AREA OF THE RIVER BUT ONLY TIME WILL TELL.. NEED TO CLEAR UP ALOT MORE FOR SOME BASS FISHING.. WHERE DO YOU NORMALLY BASS FISH??


----------



## bearintex

I like to use the heaviest braid that the reel will cast. My 5500's will cast 65 pound braid pretty good. Then I will use a 20 or 30# Big Game leader. I want to be able to get them up in a hurry and out of the stumps.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

bearintex- THATS THE SAME MODEL I WENT WITH, AND I WANTED TO SPOOL WITH BRAID AS WELL.. NOW I KNOW I MAY GET JUMPED FOR THIS BECAUSE IM SURE THERE IS POSTS ABOUT THIS ALREADY... BUTTTT BEST WAY TO SPOOL BRAID????.. MONO-BRAID-MONO TOPSHOT? OR STRAIGHT BRAID THEN TOP SHOT?


----------



## SwineAssassiN

I caught this one on 12 pound test

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obiewan57

SwineAssassin, you caught that kitty, but then you let it get away, LOL


----------



## bearintex

SwineAssassiN said:


> I caught this one on 12 pound test
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imma leave this one alone.....

Something about jug

lines comes to mind. :dance:


----------



## SwineAssassiN

obiewan57 said:


> SwineAssassin, you caught that kitty, but then you let it get away, LOL


Shoot I didn't let nothing get away. A turned threw her back haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Swine assassin- this one definately looks alot bigger than that bass!!!!lol... I needa start grabbin the camera more as well..


----------

